# Team Run Dover goes trolling...



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Left Sherman Cove at 0715 with......










Capt Dan!!!!!!!

We ran south to the Nipple and Dan did not have a beer until he put this spread out!!!!!!!










Without Outriggers, he put out a Spread that wouldn't fail if there was a fish within 10 miles. We departed from the nipple heading south west along the 597 contour line.

Dead......

No life WHAT SO EVER along that Line. Not even Saragassum!!! 










Got to the south part of natural bottom and stared working north for bottom fish. Using pinfish at 300 ft, managed 1 small Snowy. GROUPER MASTER for the day on Team Run Dover!!! :letsdrink Recess !!!! 

Then we ran into Team Recess!!!! :clap 




























After watching TeamRecess boat a bunch of fish without us putting anything in our boat we decided to move on and continue our skunk e ness by ourselves

Went back to Sherman Cove W/O incident andmet up with the Recess Crew. They Are good at what they are targeting!!!!!

Thanks Recess!!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

When you said you were On yellow gravel i thought you were quite a ways away i dident know you were right around the corner, but worked out for the best there were alot of scamp on that spot along with a couple nice warsaws,. But glad to see you got out and at least wet some lines if you ever have time come over one day and we can go over some rigs that work well for that area.Plus you are going to have to work in some jigging into your fishing..WINK WINK.

TIM


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

yall must have put the first spread out at grande lagoon and sherman coveoke tried to call yall around 9:00 you must have still been runnin:letsdrinkit was nice to finally get out. see ya wedesday:letsdrink


----------



## Chaseemup (Oct 4, 2007)

try trolling at 8 knots out there


----------

